# M24 Professional Gold Tester



## richoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, I got 2 of these to try them against each other.
Any one else using one of these units.
I would like to compare notes.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

If you refer to Mizar-24, I have one. You still need to test with the stone & file.
The M-24 will round to the nearest karat designation. If you have 12.5k it will read 14k & so on. It will also give @ times a false reading, for example, if you are testing a gold alloy,it could read 10k when in reality it's not 10k. 
I bought some 370g of gold alloy wires. I tested with the M-24 & it read 10k. The seller told me material had been tested before & that it was "plated". So I bought as plated, & he was right. I recovered 9g of gold.
Ever since, I don't rely on the M-24.


----------



## richoc (Apr 13, 2022)

I have found that mine reads lower than the makers stamped karat value of the jewelry.
I hate that the USA laws allow a Karat range, well other places require the amount of gold in the alloy to be stamped.
A 13.5k alloy can be allowed to be stamped 14k as it is in the range of the alloy, really sucks if you get low grade.

I like that it reads the Karat of plated items.
If you hold the plated item in the solution for a extended amount of time it will strip the light plating off and turn the item colored.
If there is thick plating and you look at under good magnification you will also see the plate removed and under metal exposed.

Then to the stone or "file in to" and acid tests if still not sure.

They will calibrate your unit for a small fee if sent it in, this is how I found that out.

I was showing my buddy how to test with it, he wanted to try it.
Well he inserted the item in and touched the 18k pad a the bottom of the well and there was a spark.
The 18k Gold pad at the bottom on the dipping well was gone, put in to solution.


----------

